# Accunock arrow nock reveiw reviews



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok this is my kinda review ... Actions speak louder than words.. I didn't know where to post pics at so here it is.. First pic is at 20 second is at 50.. The Accunocks work...


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Accunock's birthday is today. We are celebrating with a weekend sale 20 percent off everything Accunock sales on eBay.
Sale starts today (Friday) at 1200 Noon and ends Monday at 1200 (Mountain Time) Please check it out.

http://stores.ebay.com/Accunock-Arrow-Nocks

PM us with amy questions.
Thanks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome deal for awesome nocks!!!!

And............................HAPPY BIRTHDAY ACCUNOCK!!!!!!!ccasion16:ccasion13::wav::wav::wav:ccasion15:ccasion1:ccasion16:


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday for some awesome nocks....


----------



## camman (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not sure if I received defective nocks or what. So far out of a dozen accunocks, here is the outcome of 4 of my nocks within the first few shots, while the others are performing flawless. I have contacted accunock with my concern, but have yet to hear from them. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you tried calling? Tim will definitely take care of you, he is a top notch guy!


----------



## camman (Oct 22, 2011)

I never did see a contact number on the page. I clicked the link "contact us" and all it did was let me send them an email.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Hey Camman,
Replacements are on the way.
Thanks


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally havent used these nocks but shot with a guy at a tournament who loved them said his groups improved dramatically. after seeing how fast they help the customers out I may have to seriously look into some.


----------

